# Vårgårda Open June 18-19 (Sweden)



## Kenneth (Mar 11, 2011)

Web page : http://apelgam.se/Rubik/VargardaOpen/?lang=ENG

WCA registration : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VargardaOpen2011

Almost a full shedule, only 6x6 and 7x7 will be left out (mabye added later if we find some gaps in the not yet compleated shedule).

The venue is a hostel, rooms are around 30 euro/night. Access is Landvetter airport near Gothenburg and then the train from there to Vårgårda.


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 11, 2011)

This might lure some Danes to Sweden


----------



## MrMoney (Mar 11, 2011)

Me and my wife just registered, thanks for hosting this competition. Too bad it is not next month, eager to compete again! But then again, we get some time to practise events.

I have not touched a cube since Norwegian Open 2011 but I will try myself at some MBLD this week.


----------



## Zookiedoken (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Kenneth for posting this information.

I hope many find this competition intresting, as its pretty close to Gothenburg.

Looking forward to greet everyone welcome at Saturday 18 =)


----------



## Shortey (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be there too!! 
So awesome to have a comp so close to where I live


----------



## Verack (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome! I've been waiting for ages for a competition in my area. I really hope I get to participate in 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## HaraldS (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll come


----------



## (X) (Mar 11, 2011)

Baby, I'll me there


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 11, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> I'll be there too!!
> So awesome to have a comp so close to where I live



Yeah, you're lucky.

It'll be my first competition as a delegate, so I'm looking forward to it a little extra.


----------



## Henrik (Mar 11, 2011)

Gunnar said:


> Yeah, you're lucky.
> 
> It'll be my first competition as a delegate, so I'm looking forward to it a little extra.


 
Yay you have to decide if its a +2 or not, or if its a DNF or not  

don't be afraid, we all help  Maybe not me since my exams are on either side of this weekend. And I have softball games as well. 
But it would be so cool to go. :S


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 5, 2011)

A preliminary schedule is up now. Changes might be made when we know more exactly how many participants there will be in each event.

http://apelgam.se/Rubik/VargardaOpen/?lang=ENG&site=schedule


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I'm coming! I have bought flight ticket and registered. But could you help me?!
1. Hostels homepage is Swedish. I need accomodation for Friday-Sunday-Saturday in shared room (with cubers of course). Could you help me in this, or shall I write only an e-mail for them?!

2. However Göteborg is close and there is cheap flight, but only at Thursday-Wednesday. So I fly to Malmö-Sturup at Friday-Monday. How can I get to the venue from Sturup and where can I book/buy my train ticket?!

3. How can I get faster in blind events? ;-P


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 29, 2011)

Pitzu said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm coming! I have bought flight ticket and registered. But could you help me?!
> 1. Hostels homepage is Swedish. I need accomodation for Friday-Sunday-Saturday in shared room (with cubers of course). Could you help me in this, or shall I write only an e-mail for them?!
> 
> 2. However Göteborg is close and there is cheap flight, but only at Thursday-Wednesday. So I fly to Malmö-Sturup at Friday-Monday. How can I get to the venue from Sturup and where can I book/buy my train ticket?!
> ...



1. I know Morten and Daniel are going to share a room with cubers, talk to them and find out 

2. A + B + !?! = PROFIT! Dunno :O

3. Just Zero-CFOP the solves. Or, wait. Sheet  I think you will get 1st place in MBLD, I am not sure I will have any time to practise before the competition. Will you try 12 cubes?


Looking foreward to hanging out with you guys!


----------



## irontwig (Apr 29, 2011)

Pitzu said:


> 2. However Göteborg is close and there is cheap flight, but only at Thursday-Wednesday. So I fly to Malmö-Sturup at Friday-Monday. How can I get to the venue from Sturup and where can I book/buy my train ticket?!



http://www.sj.se/start/startpage/index.form?l=en


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 29, 2011)

irontwig said:


> http://www.sj.se/start/startpage/index.form?l=en



Tak!
As I see I can buy ticket only for specific trains?! I mean I cannot be sure when my plain lands, so it would be better to buy a dynamic ticket. Is it possible?:confused:


----------



## Pitzu (May 3, 2011)

Pitzu said:


> Tak!
> As I see I can buy ticket only for specific trains?! I mean I cannot be sure when my plain lands, so it would be better to buy a dynamic ticket. Is it possible?:confused:


Guys! Any idea for this?! Or is somebody driving from around Malmö?


----------



## irontwig (May 3, 2011)

You should be able to buy a ticket at the station too.


----------



## Pitzu (May 3, 2011)

irontwig said:


> You should be able to buy a ticket at the station too.


 
Tak! Is it more expensive to buy it that day?! Is it worth to buy the tickets back from Vårgårda now?!


----------



## Engberg91 (May 3, 2011)

Pitzu said:


> Tak! Is it more expensive to buy it that day?! Is it worth to buy the tickets back from Vårgårda now?!


 
Have you paid for a room at Hostels yet? because u have to do that 1 month before the comp.

Oh and it's "Tack"


----------



## Jostle (May 8, 2011)

I'm probably coming but I demand 3 rounds of BLD!

lol i don't even do bld


----------



## MrMoney (May 8, 2011)

Could we have 2 rounds of MBLD?


----------



## Gunnar (May 8, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Could we have 2 rounds of MBLD?


 
Might be possible, if you're prepared to do the 2nd attempt during some other events. I'll take a look at the time table.


----------



## MrMoney (May 8, 2011)

Yes I am thinking about trying myself on 13 cubes (ER), I am quite sure Daniel Shep will do the same. Having two shots would be very nice. If it is on separate days  During Megaminx for example ^^


----------



## kinch2002 (May 9, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Yes I am thinking about trying myself on 13 cubes (ER), I am quite sure Daniel Shep will do the same. Having two shots would be very nice. If it is on separate days  During Megaminx for example ^^


1 attempt is already more stress that I like, but sure I'd probably do a 2nd attempt if it was allowed and if I find the time


----------



## MrMoney (May 9, 2011)

Oh did not know you felt like that about it, sorry for speaking on your behalf. I do not get tired of BLD so I sometimes forget that it must be straining to do 2 big MBLD attempts, 4BLD and 5BLD all in two days. You really do get mindblown, I think


----------



## Sakarie (May 19, 2011)

I haven't thought this through, but it's not impossible that a few (2-3) persons could stay in my house, since I'm living 15 minutes from the venue. Preferably people I know, but that's not very necessary.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Oh did not know you felt like that about it, sorry for speaking on your behalf. I do not get tired of BLD so I sometimes forget that it must be straining to do 2 big MBLD attempts, 4BLD and 5BLD all in two days. You really do get mindblown, I think


I don't really enjoy doing bld solves much - it's only ever the feeling afterwards that made me kind of like it a while back. And the 'pressure' of knowing that if all goes well an ER is waiting, makes it worse! If 2 attempts are offered for separate days I'll do 2 attempts, but I just can't promise to enjoy the 2 hours


----------



## Pitzu (May 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I booked a room at the hostel (the venue) and Claes confirmed that it is a 2 bed room. I'll arrive on Friday and leave on Monday.
If somebody wants to share that room with me, please contact me!


----------



## MalusDB (May 25, 2011)

god dammit! I'm gonna be in göteborg this july... why isnt in July :'(
I can haz 1st comp?! eventually?!


----------



## MrMoney (May 25, 2011)

Who is getting fired up for Vårgårda !? I´m so frikken excited, it´s been ages since last competition.

Plz let the day come sooner <3


----------



## Zookiedoken (May 30, 2011)

I (Claes) can also let a cuber (maybe 2) sleep at my apartment. That wil be if i can get hold of an extra bed and blankets and pillows.
I live maybe 20-30 minutes walking from the venue.
If anyone is in need of this. Please send an email to me.


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 15, 2011)

Ugh! I practiced nothing for small blind. (3, 4) :confused:


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 16, 2011)

Guys, any plans for tomorrow evening?!


----------



## TMOY (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know but I'm interested too (I'm arriving in Vårgårda tomorrow afternoon).


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 17, 2011)

Morten Arborg, Hilmar Magnusson and me & my wife are arriving tomorrow in the evening =) We have to buy some trays of Battery, Urge, Red Bull and candy to keep our sugar up ^^

England-people, when are you arriving?


----------



## Engberg91 (Jun 17, 2011)

the train leaves in 2.5 hours =D


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm leaving my house in ten minutes, do I win the "start travel to comp latest" competition?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 18, 2011)

Results someone?


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 19, 2011)

Daniel won mbld with almost ER. 12/13 with 2 corners twisted(56:xy). I became 2nd with almost NR. 9/9 (56:13).


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 19, 2011)

3bld 1st round: 1: Simon - 1:25; 2: Francois - 1:26; 3: Arvid - 1:34; 4: István - 1:38; 5: Daniel - 1:43; 6: Gunnar - 1:50; 7: Ramadan - 1:59; 8: David Andersson - 2:14


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 19, 2011)

Some results:

I just took a Ryan Reese/AronPM/ZaneC/lololol (sorry the pun) and got DNF of 13 cubes in MBLD. What went wrong? Not sure, my memo was solid but it felt like I had forgotten to memo a set of corners and all the cubes felt "delayed" in the sense that I did wrong sets for wrong cubes. DNFed after 5 cubes with 2? solved.

Daniel just pwned ALL with 12/13. Exec mistake twisted wrong two corners. He is still my idol  No training owns all.

In 4BLD there are many people with success, including me  20.xy last solve just to have an official result.

5BLD I think Istvan is the only one with a result of 20:25?

More to come


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Some results:
> 
> I just took a Ryan Reese/AronPM/ZaneC/lololol (sorry the pun) and got DNF of 13 cubes in MBLD. What went wrong? Not sure, my memo was solid but it felt like I had forgotten to memo a set of corners and all the cubes felt "delayed" in the sense that I did wrong sets for wrong cubes. DNFed after 5 cubes with 2? solved.
> 
> ...


 This makes me feel a lot better of myself though that others have pulled it. Sorry to hear about that MrMoney, surely next time .


----------



## Zookiedoken (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for this weekend!
I hope you all was happy with the comp. (To bad about the priceceremoni thou :/ Really sorry about that )

Im already thinking about to organize another competition. And would love to get some tips and examples on what I could have thought about/do better.
Please send an email to [email protected] about what you thought about the comp.
Or send a message on facebook, Claes Hedin.

Thanks again for coming to Vårgårda Open.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 19, 2011)

It seems the path to glory is not that easy Ryan...  But I think we need these types of failures to appreciate it when we accomplish things like 10+ cubes multi. It really is amazing, and we take it for granted.

It would feel worse if I failed in other things too. But I beat my own NR from 1:38.xy to 1:33.xy so HAPPY  Second place with such a bad result


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 20, 2011)

Many thanks to Claes and everyone else who helped with the organisation of the competition. I had an awesome time (as I always do in Scandinavia!). Great to see you guys again and also meet some new people 

As for my results, they were generally pretty good, even though the multibld result was very frustrating! Maybe not practising bld is finally paying off! Also, 3.52 (and 3.90) 2x2 avg, 2 nice nl 18.xx OH solves and finally sub-1 avg at 4x4 (just needed to wait for <8 parities). Choked again at clock ofc.

If anyone has, or knows of somebody who might have, a video (or picture) of the end of my multi attempt, I'd love to see it


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jun 21, 2011)

What about megaminx?


----------



## Shortey (Jun 21, 2011)

Pretty good competition for me.  I also had a good time.
Best avgs (iirc):
3x3: 10.19
4x4: 46.83
5x5: 1:32.xx


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 21, 2011)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> What about megaminx?


No WRs unfortunately. Ofc Simon won though. Robert was 2nd with a 1:09 average and 1:02 single


----------



## TMOY (Jun 21, 2011)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> What about megaminx?


 
SImon won the event of course, but no new WRs.

For me, it was a very nice comp, in a really good venue. If there are other comps there I really hope I can come.
Got a new 4BLD NR in 7:51, but only 2nd place because Daniel went slightly faster.
MBLD was fail (1/9), but all 8 missed cubes were close to solved so it's a bit encouraging anyway. (It was my first official attempt at 9 and I rushed the memo a little bit because I felt I ws short on time.)
3BLD was just lol. Out of 6 official solves, five DNFs all sup-2 and a safety success in... 1:26. Talk about weird :confused:


----------



## irontwig (Jun 21, 2011)

Any decent FMC results?


----------



## Shortey (Jun 21, 2011)

I believe Simon won with 31 moves.


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jun 21, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> No WRs unfortunately. Ofc Simon won though. Robert was 2nd with a 1:09 average and 1:02 single


 
Yeah, ok. Does anyone know the times?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Got a new 4BLD NR in 7:51, but only 2nd place because Daniel went slightly faster.


Wow nice.


TMOY said:


> 3BLD was just lol. Out of 6 official solves, five DNFs all sup-2 and a safety success in... 1:26. Talk about weird :confused:


I didn't realise you were that fast, nice.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 22, 2011)

Some things from me:

Claes did a great job organising the competition, the venue was quite nice.
It was great to see some BLD prås at the competition again. Good luck in your next competition, Ramadan! 
Daniel should stop practising for MultiBLD, and just hope to do well from now on 
Harald Stiff turns extremely fast, almost as fast as Faz in 2h and maybe OH too.
Morten was a bit unlucky in 333 as in he "failed" in the finals, just like last year in Swedish Open 2010, but still had decent avgs in first and second round 
Istvan's Multi BLD accuracy is incredible. He has solved 9/9 cubes in MultiBLD, in his past 4 competitions now! :O
Simon turns way too fast on megaminx. He can do a T perm in sub 0.9 which is faster than me on a 333. It was awesome seeing some sub 50 solves in person.
Tommy's range of weird and interesting were great to play around with again. I managed to solve his latch cube and now I think I might buy one.
Hilmar's cubes are great, I wouldn't mind using them officially. Well done on your NRs 
Oskar broke his 333 pb avg again. He'll get a sub 10 avg very soon, I reckon. (I agree Oskar, just focus on 333 instead of magic )
I didn't talk to Gunnar that much during the competition, but it was funny to see his reaction to his official 1:20 megaminx solve: "YAAAAAAAA!!!!!"

How I did overall at the competition:
222: Failed but 2.18 single with ortega (easy PreBL and 1bar for PBL)
333: Only one sub 10 and it was my 8.06 NL. No rotations after cross + N perm lol. It was the final solve of the final round. I think it might be a NL NR too hehe.
444: Fails + Pops. I think I should just switch back to miniQJ, which doesn't pop as much.
555: Also failed but I got a nice 1:14 single NR.
666+777: Even more fails.
OH: Nice 13.91 single NR. Rotationless f2l and U perm for PLL helps.
Magic+Master Magic: Good results for me.
Square-1: Nice nl single 16.xy. I got a funny first solve. I practised all of my no parity PLLs before hand except for V perm, and V perm just happened to be the one which came up, so I didn't get a sub 20 on that scramble.
Pyraminx: Fail
Megaminx: 1:02 single and 1:09 avg. Colour neutral WRs, yay (lol barely anyone cares).
Clock: Set some OPBs, nothing special.
Feet: Fail
3BLD: All DNFs (memo + exec mistakes)
MultiBLD: 1/3 One cube was off by two flipped edges and the other cube was off by 2 twisted corners. I'm satisfied with this since it's my first 3 cube attempt ever.
FM: DNF

A short article can be found here: http://alingsastidning.se/nyhet_visa.asp?id=8521&sidnamn=VÅRGÅRDA

Daniel filmed many of my solves, so watch out for some videos.


----------



## Jostle (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm, I got the end of your 8.06 where you looked happy and stood up, but i didn't get the actual solve.
Also, you failed to put me in your post, I'm sure this is a mistake.


----------



## Micael (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, I just want to congrat Daniel for his great multi.  I just notice it, as I saw I was not anymore in the top 10.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to another competition, I couldn't attend. I live i Vårgårda, it would have been perfect. I had just started out to cube seriously. And I didn't feel very confident, and still don't, so I hope there is another opportunity in the near future.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 9, 2011)

Stockholm, maybe?


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 9, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Stockholm, maybe?


 It would have been a good experience. First competition and all...
It would have been an easier choice if I knew somone else. We'll see if I man up.


----------



## Jostle (Aug 9, 2011)

Just go there, It'll be fun and you will meet other cubers and be all bro.


----------

